# Anyone used Matador sandpaper?



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've done some poking around the web and have found a brand of sandpaper called "Matador" that has sheets in 3,000 and 5,000 grits. I'm curious about this stuff for possible use in finishing and tool sharpening. Has anyone heard of it or used it? Is it any good in comparison to say, 3M or Norton?

Thanks.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll take that as a no.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know about Matador, but I've used the 3M up to 50,000 grit when doing the "scary sharp" system. It loads up pretty quickly even with lots of water, but it does a great job. As far as regular sandpaper goes, AskWoodman really endorses VSM Vitex. He seems to be a very knowledgeable and experienced woodworker, so it might be worth your while to investigate this brand. I have not had the opportunity to do so yet, so I can't say personally.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

When you say you used 3M up to 50,000 grit, are you referring to their stick on micro-finishing film? The stuff that comes in gray, green, and white?

If so, I've used that too when sharpening by hand and I like it very much. I tried putting it on my Worksharp once and it was torn to bits in a second.

Whereas 3M's regular wet/dry sandpaper (which goes up to 2,500) works ok on the Work Sharp. I'm curious to try the higher grit Matador stuff on my Work Sharp.

I'll check out the Vitex link. Thanks.


----------

